# Airplane banner advertising



## silkrootarnold (Mar 27, 2008)

Aerial banner advertising is neat, but it is not to be advertised on this website for free. If you wish to advertise your product or service on this site, feel free to go through the proper channels to get an approved, paid for, ad. Would you advertise us for free?


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 27, 2008)

blah blah blah


----------



## magnocain (Mar 27, 2008)

Would this be considered  ?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 27, 2008)

at least its aviation related...


----------



## evangilder (Mar 27, 2008)

Indeed, but coming on to post an ad for free is a no no.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 27, 2008)

...and who the hell would patronize a business where the marketing dept can't EFFING SPELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 27, 2008)

I actually edited that post, Matt. What did I misspell?


----------



## ccheese (Mar 27, 2008)

I think you used the present tense on the word "advertise". Should have
been the past tense. Picky, picky picky..... Don't you just hate English majors ?

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Mar 27, 2008)

Yep, missed the d. D'oh!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 27, 2008)

English Major!!! I'll have you know that I suffered through English all my life and a math geek. How dare you, CC. How dare you, I say. 

btw someones been doing some editin'.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 27, 2008)

Who me?


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 27, 2008)

Evangilder........our Editor-in-Chief.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 27, 2008)

Eric - PERFECT!


----------

